

Search: State of the Union Address 1790 to 2013 - Systemic33
http://filip.journet.sdu.dk/union/

======
blake8086
This is a great project, thanks for making this!

<http://filip.journet.sdu.dk/union/index.php?search=soviet>

~~~
Systemic33
This is isn't mine. I'm sorry if I gave that impression (First submission to
HN :P ) It was featured on dr.dk without any reference to source, so i dug out
the embedded HTML, and thought it was really cool, and fitting for HN.
<http://filip.journet.sdu.dk> is the author (Lecturer at a Danish University)

